# Please help identify this painting



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2020)

Would greatly appreciate any ideas on the history of this beautiful and delicate oil painting. Era? Subject? Painter? 
Frame is white plaster on the back (starting to crumble), no signatures/marks on canvas (its v dirty and gray though) 
Purchased a while back from a private collector in Cornwall area. Origins are unknown. 
Unfortunately the signature cannot be seen. It's most likely hidden under the frame, but the painting is tightly wedged inside and trying to remove this would damage the varnish and frame. 
Dimensions are approximately 
34 X 30 inch frame
24 X 20 inch painting 
Many thanks for reading.


----------



## Steve Neul (Jul 28, 2020)

The frame crumbling doesn't make it ancient. I have a mirror frame that was bought about 1980 that is crumbling like that. Who ever did the painting sure put a lot of varnish on it. 

You might take it out of the frame and see if there is a signature along the border.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2020)

Hi, thanks for the reply. It's not just the frame, but the yellowed varnish also flakes away every time the painting is moved. We tried removing the frame, but we'd end up damaging both without expert help. It is very old though that we know for sure.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2020)

Some pictures of the back
It approximately reads 'Sants portrait of RC'
Letters before this are hard to decipher
Also a blue handwritten 2 is seen in the bottom LH corner
Many thanks for taking the time to read this any thoughts are welcome


----------



## Steve Neul (Jul 28, 2020)

There is a place called "Sants" in Barcelona. It may be the word scribbled out was the name of the artist. It might read "name of artist" of Sants portrait of RC which might be the girl. Who knows.


----------



## Pittarello (Sep 26, 2020)

I actually saw this painting too near the city of Matarò.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2020)

Hi, thanks for the replies
I've been doing a lot of research and I think it's referring to James Sant. Quite a few of his paintings have similar features so it's probable that 'Sants portrait of RC' could be referring to him. Still working on RC. Could be initials of a relative (the child looks quite similar to his son Samuel) or a Royal Child maybe (Leopold has similar features too) The frame is from (late) 19th century so the time frame fits.
Quite determined to solve this mystery since it's been sitting here for so long and we know nothing about it😅


----------

